# shorefishing DL



## Radar03 (Sep 5, 2007)

I was wondering how the shorefishing was on Devils Lake in late Sept. I wouldn't mind a couple walleye fillets with a grouse dinner! Any info would be great, I've never been there before. Thanks


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

usually it is really great! I would go along HWY 19 and the old intersection of 281, or six mile bay bridge.

Good luck.


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hit up any of the bridges along the highways and the shore line that the waves are rolling into. Show be able to pick up a couple eyes there. Good luck


----------

